# Some of my art



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Just thought that I would show off some of my art.

You can see more in my etsy store at www.plainsart.etsy.com.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are great! I especially like the first two. You have quite a talent, don't give up.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovely  I'm particularly fond of Carousel Horse and Winter Solitude. 
Have you tried submitting some of your drawings to be a children's book illustrator? I'm thinking particularly of Girl with a Giant rat. That has all the charm and character showing that would be GREAT for many writers.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the dragon! You are very talented. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Those are great pictures. You really are talented.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't see any pictures just red x.


----------

